# Needing hope during 2ww



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Its now 6 days after our blastocyst transfer. We are having our second ICSI round due to male infertility. As far as we know i am fertile. I am 34. 

Our first ICSI ( long protocol) failed after we had 2 early blastocysts transferred we only had 4 fertalise out of 13 eggs retrieved. The Docs told us they were so concerned that i would get OHSS they did not get the stims right and started off whey too lower dose hence low fertalisation rate. I dont have PCOS but i have 22-24 on my antral follicle counts.

This cycle went much better the stims were at the right level, now on a short protocol to give the docs more control to prevent OHSS. We retreived 15 eggs, 14 were mature , 10 fertilized with ICSI. At day 3 we had 8x 8cells embryo's with no or minimal fragmentation and 2x 6 cell embryos also minimal fragmentation. So we went for blastocyst transfer. 

On the day of transfer we were told we had 1 expanded blastocyst a 4BB and 3 early blastocysts all of which were good quality and the plan was to transfer the 4BB and the best early blastocyst. The other 2 early blastocysts and the 2 morulas would be grown on to day 6. 

On day 6 the 2 early blastocyst had become expanded and were 4CA's and the other 2 morulas were blastocysts but one was too small and one was not good enough quality to freeze. 

So here we are 2 on board and 2 in the freezer from this cycle and a 4cc from the last failed cycle in the freezer too.

I am finding it really hard. I was gutted by the results on day 5 as i thought after such an great response on day 3 we would have more and better quality blastocysts. Its so hard to know what is good and what is not.

I am finding the 2ww really hard. I am exhausted ( the progesterone) and teary. 

I dont have any pregnancy symptoms so am convinced it hasnt work. Does anyone have any BFP stories for me to reassure me it can work with similar quality embbies like ours and slow growing ones!.

Thank you ladies and lots of baby dust to you all.
sx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Eves,

Just wanted to say   the 2ww is so hard! 

When are you due to test? I know it is easier said than done, but try not to worry too much about the symptoms. Some people get every symptom under the sun and get a BFN and some get a BFP but don't get symptoms until weeks after OTD. 

Just on the quality, I think if you have anything to freeze they must have been good quality, otherwise they surely would not have frozen them. So I'm sure the ones you have on board must be good ones too. Every clinic grades differently but there are plenty of people who had BFNs with good quality blasts and as many who had BFPs with rubbish quality embryos. I think you have done really well to get to blast, plenty of people don't get that far. So there are lots of good points to look at.

Try not to over think things and keep busy, again, easier said than done!

Take care

Xxx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Eves xx Gunna Share With You My Story

I went Private, Decided Nhs wait was too long for me! I so wanted to be a momma so bad! I'm only 24 But Didn't wanna wait no long been trying for Years xx Poor Hubby has Low Sperm Count  But ICSI for us 

Anyway Taking Stims Was Really Excited!! 14 follicles  So When It Came to Egg Collection Had 9 Eggies Left  Not Bad! Thought yes this is going great 

Egg Transfer: Only had 1 good blastocyst  we only ended up with 5 in the end, the other 4 weren't a good enough grade  But they said wait until the monday, 2 extra days to see if they would develop well.So being told we would have the best chance because we were both so young, well it wasn't looking so good as we had hoped x

Phoned Clinic on the monday, the other 4 still didn't make the grade, they were destroyed or whatever they do with my poor bubs, so had none to freeze, so this one was left to cling on on his own xx Didn't feel hopefully at all, didnt think it was gunna work, i spent my whole 2ww in complete denial 

OTD Come: BFP 4 Me && Daddy  I am now 7 Weeks Pregnant x Mine was a 3BB Blastocyst  and i only had 1 x what a miracle!! I do believe when the time is right it will come! It's took a lot of praying to the big man in the sky but it happened xx
Just think positive and at least you still got 2 freezys  I had none but thankfully my lil bubs stuck and i wish you all the luck and hope yours sticks 2 xxx


----------



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies you have given me hope and some perspective too! Just reading this this morning. Sun is shining so will try to have a more positive day today. Spent yesterday in tears so only way is up! Will try to stop worrying that my boobs are not sore! Test is on sat. Won't test early only want to have to do it once and know the result is final. Thank you again so much for replying and I wish you both a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------

